# Großleng bei aktueller HAKUMA-Tour gefangen!



## HAKUMA (18. März 2004)

*Frisch aus Norwegen per Digitalbild und Internet ist zu melden:*
Unser Angel-Guide Steffen hat am Freitag, den 12. März, einen gigantischen Leng aus den Tiefen des "HAKUMA-Fjordes" an die Oberfläche gepumpt!
In knapp 200m Tiefe an unserer "Leng-Steilwand" ging dieser prächtige Fisch an unserer *HAKUMA-Naturködermontage mit selbstleuchtendem Stabblei*, entwickelt von unserem Guide Steffen, auf einen "Flatter"-Hering.

*Die "Traum-Maße": 1,60 Meter und knapp über 21 kg !*

*Gefangen wurde dieser Fisch übrigens mit einer der neuen japanischen Bootsruten*, die wir mit dem neuen Katalog 2004 anbieten werden!
HAKUMA testet auf seinen Reisen pausenlos, um nur die allerbesten Produkte für unsere Kundschaft zu entwickeln und auszuwählen!
Und das Tolle daran: HAKUMA-Kunden können sogar bei diesen Tests live dabei sein, wenn sie sich für uns als Reiseanbieter entscheiden!

Bis dann und viele Grüße
Christian von *HAKUMA*
#h#h#h


----------



## Jirko (18. März 2004)

na das ist ja nen strammer brusche! gratulation dem fänger und danke an dir christian, daß du uns (mir) noch qualvolle stunden bis zum kommenden turn gen norge geschenkt hast :m


----------



## sei (18. März 2004)

Gratulation an den Fänger! Ich kann über Gräte von HAKUMA nur das beste berichten; hervorragende Qualität!:m Jetzt werden die 3 Wochen bis zur AB-Tour an den Skarnsundet nooooch länger!


----------



## Achim_68 (18. März 2004)

Gratulation, schöner Fisch!


----------



## Karstein (18. März 2004)

Glückwunsch Steffen! Feiner Fisch!


----------



## ollidi (18. März 2004)

Schickes Teil. Herzlich Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fisch. :m


----------



## Micky Finn (18. März 2004)

Mei o Mei,

toller Fisch. Ich bin so hibbelig auf den Start nach Skarnsundet - ihr könnt euch das gar nicht vorstellen.

Andreas


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. März 2004)

Gratulation dem Fänger. Schönes Fischken!


----------



## ThomasL (18. März 2004)

schöner Fisch, herliche Gratulation dem Fänger:m


----------



## leguan8 (18. März 2004)

Na da sag ich mal einfach Glückwunsch dem Fänger, und das die Sachen von Hakuma TOP sind wissen wir ja alle schon lange.


----------



## Franky (18. März 2004)

Joi - schöner Fisch!!! :m
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!! Das scheint ja eine ziemlich vielversprechende Leng-Saison zu werden, nach den ersten 2 "Krachern"


----------



## Tierfreund (18. März 2004)

Strammer Bursche- Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Seeteufel Maik (18. März 2004)

Tolles Teil, Gratulation.
Da wirds einem ganz warm ums Herz.

Gruss Lippi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. März 2004)

Moin!
Ich wünsche natürlich auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem fantastischen Leng. Dat is ja ne ganz ordentliche Wurst.


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. März 2004)

Auch von mir Gratulation zu diesem super Leng.#6

Ich glaube in diesem Jahr werden noch einige dieser Riesen im AB zu sehen sein.:m


----------



## Kunze (18. März 2004)

Hallo!

Meinen Herzlichsten Glückwunsch an Steffen. :m 

Ein Superfisch.

Wenn das so weitergeht, erleben wir das Jahr des Lengs.  

Mir soll`s recht sein. #h

PS: Danke :m  Christian für die Info.


----------



## trondheim (18. März 2004)

hi
praktfull fisk
hilsen trondheim


----------



## Ossipeter (18. März 2004)

Was für ein tolles Teil! Glückwunsch dem Fänger!
Wo ist denn der Hakumafjord?


----------



## Peter Dorsch (18. März 2004)

Mann oMann!#h #h 
Schon wieder so ein Kracher und ich kann dieses Jahr nicht 
nach Norge,herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Fänger und den
Teilnehmern der"kleinen aber feinen AB Reise" viel Glück
zu ähnlichen Erfolgen-lasst aber noch ein par drinn für 2005.

Gruß:m 

Peter Dorsch!


----------



## Laksos (18. März 2004)

Petri Heil, ein wirklich toller Fisch!


----------



## Karstein (18. März 2004)

@ Ossipeter: na Mööönsch - der HAKUMA-Fjord ist doch in Silberhütte/ Harz! Endlich haben sich die Leng-Besatzmaßnahmen nahe des Brockens bezahlt gemacht! *lach*

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Nick_A (19. März 2004)

Hi Christian / HAKUMA #h

mein Glückwunsch geht an Christian zu diesem tollen (sportlich aussehenden  ) Leng ! :m #6

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------

